# Anatolian Shepherd Breeders?



## shadycreekgoats

Do any of you know of any Anatolian Shepherd breeders in IL,IN,WI (MO,IA,PA,& OH are okay too) that raise them as LGDs? I'm looking to get a puppy within 8-10 wks. 

Thanks!


----------



## myfainters

www.akardsanatolianshepherds.com They are in TX...but their dogs are great and you have a lifetime of guidance with these breeders.  There is always shipping....for pups you can usually find shipping for $100 or so.


----------



## Sunny Daze

We plan to breed ours this spring if all goes well but won't have puppies until late spring/early summer.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I know of a lady in PA but not sure if she will be having any litters soon but she should know breeders in the area, I can get you in contact


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Thanks Jess for the link, I will check into the dogs they have available- they have some really nice ldgs there. 

Carissa, I would Definitely be interested in the puppies you may have available, I will contact you through pm later on. Are your dogs registered?

Stacey, if you could, I would love to contact her. Do you know if she has a website?

Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sunny Daze

Yes, the puppies would be registered. We only have a female so will be going the AI route. The stud we have our eye on is VERY nice! We are hoping to catch her on her next heat. Pics of our girl is on my website...


----------



## shadycreekgoats

Ok, I will pm you so that I an stay updated!  I saw your girl, she is gorgeous! :drool:


----------

